# Seerose und nährstoffarmer Schwimmteich?



## viermax (8. Nov. 2011)

Hallo liebe Experten!

Ich bin neu hier und schiess´jetzt gleich mal mit meiner ersten Frage hier im Forum los:

Mein nagelneuer Schwimmteich ist jetzt seit 2 Wochen befüllt, meine erste Verkühlung habe ich nach dem Bad bei 8,5 Grad Wassertemperatur auch schon ausgefasst und so geht's jetzt an die finale Planung der Bepflanzung des Teiches.

Zu den Fakten:

Der ST wurde von einer Fachfirma angelegt, gefiltert/gereinigt wird das Wasser durch das Hydrobalance-system. Wasser sollte absolut sauber und klar bleiben. 
Die Bepflanzung wurde auch schon gemacht (Tannenwedel, __ Zwergrohrkolben, Binse, __ Wasserminze usw...).

Am absolut besten gefällt mir als Pflanze im Teich aber die Seerose. Und diese wollte mir der Schwimmteichbauer nicht verkaufen bzw. einpflanzen. Er sagt, die Seerose braucht viiiiiile Nährstoffe/Dünger um gut zu gedeihen. Mein Teich sei aber absolut Nährstoffarm (durch das Hydrobalancesystem). Und von der Düngung der Seerose mittels Kegel ins Substrat udgl. hält er nicht viel, weil DÜNGEN = ALGENWACHSTUM. Das leuchtet mir ein.
Lieber verzichte ich auf die Seerose, als dass ich in einer versifften Algenbrühe baden muss.

Nur, wächst die Seerose nicht auch im nährstoffarmen Wasser? Halt weniger Blüte aber doch ok? Alleine die Blätter gefallen mir schon gut. Ich glaube in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass jemand das so macht:
Einplanzen mit kaum Substrat und KEIN Düngen.

Gäbe es hierfür spezielle Sorten? Die Pflanztiefe wäre eher seicht, so rund 20-30cm Tiefe.

Vielen Dank für zahlreiche Tips.

LG  Markus


----------



## Ironm (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerose und nährstoffarmer Schwimmteich?*



viermax schrieb:


> Gäbe es hierfür spezielle Sorten? Die Pflanztiefe wäre eher seicht, so rund 20-30cm Tiefe.



Hier hast du ein paar Sorten für diese Tiefe:
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c114_Kleine-Sorten.html

Nachdem du den Düngekegel direkt ins Substrat gibst, sollten die meisten Nährstoffe auch dort gebunden werden, bis die Seerose sie aufnimmt. Kann mir ehrlich also ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein Düngekegel dein Algenwachstum stark fördert. 

Ich würd's einfach probieren! Zur not die Seerose nur ins Substrat und keine Düngekegel. 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerose und nährstoffarmer Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Markus,

Algen wachsen da, wo Nährstoffe im Wasser gelöst sind. Sie haben keine Wurzeln und können folglich auch keine Nährstoffe aus dem Boden aufnehmen. Bei der Seerose ist es umgekehrt: sie nimmt die Nährstoffe über ihre Wurzeln auf und braucht deswegen Dünger im Boden. Du möchtest im Schwimmteich also keine gelösten Nährstoffe im Wasser haben, aber Düngekegel im Seerosentopf brauchen Dich nicht zu beunruhigen. Wenn das Substrat im Seerosentopf genügend Lehm enthält sind die Nährstoffe dort so gut gebunden, dass sie nicht von allein in Lösung übergehen und nur für die Seerose verfügbar sind.


----------



## viermax (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerose und nährstoffarmer Schwimmteich?*

Guten Morgen und erstmals vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge.

Wenn es im nächsten Frühjahr die Wassertemperaturen erlauben, werde ich mal eine Seerose versuchen und sehen, was passiert. Eher zurückhaltend düngen. Im schlimmsten Fall verkümmert das Teil eben.

Danke, Markus


----------

